# dleleted



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

deleted


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

not this again ..
Ok this is Deb's cue to come in with a joke ...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> not this again ..
> Ok this is Deb's cue to come in with a joke ...[/B]


don't encourage her... she may not notice my screw up...unless you call attention to it :bysmilie:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=499969
> 
> 
> 
> ...



actually Deb is M.I.A.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I just noticed this!!!

What the heck is going on here??? 

Steve, you have FOUR deleted threads in a row :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Then you try to bury them/hide them from me. Well LBB spotted them. Yep, he ratted you out!!


A blonde decides to try horseback riding, even though she has had no lessons or prior experience. She mounts the horse unassisted and it immediately springs into motion. It gallops along at a steady and rhythmic pace, but the blonde begins to slip from the saddle. In terror, she grabs for the horse''s mane, but cannot seem to get a firm grip. 



She tries to throw her arms around the horse''s neck, but she slides down the side of the horse anyway. The horse gallops along, seemingly ignorant of its slipping rider. 

Finally, giving up her frail grip, the blonde attempts to leap away from the horse and throw herself to safety. Unfortunately, her foot becomes entangled in the stirrup, and she is now at the mercy of the horse''s pounding hooves as her head is struck against the ground over and over. She starts to lose consciousness, but to her great fortune, Bobby, the Wal-Mart greeter, sees her and unplugs the horse.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> She starts to lose consciousness, but to her great fortune, Bobby, the Wal-Mart greeter, sees her and unplugs the horse.[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I'd like to take this moment to thank my mother and father for being brunettes. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

And I would like to justify my blonde highlights - they are from a bottle !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I really do have dark roots !!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> And I would like to justify my blonde highlights - they are from a bottle !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I really do have dark roots !!![/B]



Linda has grey roots :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=526089
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're only grey for a week or so. Then they're back to mahogany... :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: It's magic, I tell ya!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I'd like to take this moment to thank my mother and father for being brunettes. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



Then WHAT is your excuse Linda...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I just noticed this!!!
> 
> What the heck is going on here???
> 
> ...



and any NORMAL person would have allowed them to die...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> [/B]



You all remind me of the three stooges....





I probably ought to make myself real scarce about right now...? :smtease:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=526089
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think "Under the Couch" might be feeling a little empty since the mass evacuation - I think you can go under there !!! B)


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=526082
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are always the best threads! Thanks, Steve!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=526118
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My best threads are complete accidents... :smrofl: :smrofl: 



now that is funny.... :blink:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I love these threads too. I wish I was quick witted enough to keep up with you, but then I am...............blonde.


Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=526086
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of these days, Alice...POW!!! :smtease: :smtease:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=526116
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quit calling Steve 'Alice'......You know he prefers Shirley.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=526207
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of these days, Alice...POW!!! :smtease: :smtease: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Quit calling Steve 'Alice'......You know he prefers Shirley.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Shirley you jest. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

You guys are toooo much - I'm so glad that I opened this thread - 
i opened because Steve spelled Deleted - dleleted - which is probably why LBB sniffed out this thread so quickly, he's hardwired to spelling errors.
I need a laugh and you the jokes were good.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> You guys are toooo much - I'm so glad that I opened this thread -
> i opened because Steve spelled Deleted - dleleted - which is probably why LBB sniffed out this thread so quickly, he's hardwired to spelling errors.
> I need a laugh and you the jokes were good.[/B]


I noticed the spelling error, too, Jennifer~~but I thought I'd give Steve a pass. Just one. I'm glad you brought it up!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=526317
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but... but....I spelled it right the other three times...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=526326
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've only dleleted three other posts? Or is that just how many you've dleleted this year? :smtease: :smtease:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=526326
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Steve - I'll over the spelling if you over look my inability to proof read.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=526317
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yes, that caught LBB's eye right off the bat. Billy saw that and went :new_shocked: 

A little too much wine that night? Huh, Steve??

Okay, so three blondes were taking a walk in the country when they came upon a line of tracks. The first blonde said, "Those must be deer tracks!" 

The second blonde said, "No, stupid, anyone can tell those are rabbit tracks!" 

The third blondie said, "No, you idiots, those are horse tracks!" They were still arguing ten minutes later when a train hit them.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=526326
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An oldie but a goodie, Deb!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Just like me, I know, Steve--thought I'd beat you to the punch. :smtease: (insert old lady icon here)


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=526326
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm afraid I can't even use that as an excuse Deb. :w00t: 

We had just gotten the dual processor iMac and put it on the desk in the kitchen to replace the single processor (much slower) laptop (which was still 2Ghz). I think it was my first attempt to post on any forum and literally, I hit the button to post...and it posted so quickly... I sat there and watched....  and it appeared that nothing happened... so I hit the button again....  and again....


You are probably getting the picture...

A glass or two extra of wine would have probably sounded like a better excuse... :wacko1:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

A Mac that explains all. :innocent: 

I do not even know how to delete a post.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Surely you must be joking. I've never been more serious in my life, and stop calling me Shirley.


Why is a Policeman smelly sometimes? Because he's on duty! Get it?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Surely you must be joking. I've never been more serious in my life, and stop calling me Shirley.
> 
> 
> Why is a Policeman smelly sometimes? Because he's on duty! Get it?[/B]



:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smtease: :smtease: :smtease: :smtease:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Surely you must be joking. I've never been more serious in my life, and stop calling me Shirley.
> 
> 
> Why is a Policeman smelly sometimes? Because he's on duty! Get it?[/B]


I love that line from Airplane! (Stop calling me Shirley). On duty - I must admit it took me a minute! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------

